# Red Feather Archery - small game head



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Check out Red Feather Archery for their new small game head the Talon.

RFA is a new company started by a guy that wanted more out of his small game head. I don't work for RFA, but I do have these head and man are they tough. They fly great and put the smack down on some critters.

RFA will be adding a 100gr model in the coming weeks, so stay tuned. Trust me, you can't go wrong with this little head. 

Check them out at their website: http://www.redfeatherarcheryonline.com/


*Here's a pic.*


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Good stuff Buck...and yes they are a very TUFF broadhead...and you can also check some more reviews out at www.broadheadtalk.com in the Red Feather Thread....:wink:


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll vouch for their durability. They fly great, they don't bury themselves in the ground making them easier to find when your whacking varmints.Oh yea and they have some good looking dudes in their customer photo's page on their website.:wink:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:bump2:


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

wow, those look cool!


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. We should have the 100 grainers in by the end of the week. If you've got any questions fire away and I'll do my best. The absolute best part about making this little arrowhead is the people we've been able to meet throughout this process.


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

I love this small game head! It flies just like my field points and lays a smack down. Nothing like hearing the thwack when you thump a critter with a Talon. Nice thing about it is it's part blunt part broadhead. You can sharpen the edges to cut well and the concave tip helps to smack and slow it down enough cause some more shock damage.

I know it's just a little pop can, but this is what I did when I first got them. Since then I've bounced them off rocks and trees without ANY failure to the head! The arrows on the other hand haven't been nearly as lucky.



entry









exit


----------



## WA.bowman (Oct 17, 2009)

These heads really are awsome! I walked around the yard looking for stuff to shoot!Concrete block,steel drum,2x12 and the bunnies in the yard! I show the guys when they come to the shop all of the heads and ask them,which one i shot the drum and the block with.They cant tell me because there is no damage to the head.These things just flat out rock!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

WA.bowman said:


> These heads really are awsome! I walked around the yard looking for stuff to shoot!Concrete block,steel drum,2x12 and the bunnies in the yard! I show the guys when they come to the shop all of the heads and ask them,which one i shot the drum and the block with.They cant tell me because there is no damage to the head.These things just flat out rock!!


Got any pics you could post?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Ttt....


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Ttt.......

Great head, extremely durable. Get out there and shoot some critters.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:bump2:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*ttt.....*

Great head, check them out.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Saturday afternoon, watching the NCAA tourney :bump2: for Stan at Red Feather Archery.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just to kinda show ya how tuff they are.....10 shots into a pickup door ....one shot thru the windshield....with ONE Talon



















Where it went thru the windshield and into the back seat









What the Talon looked like after all 11 shots...


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Man, I love that truck door picture. Thanks for posting that, Travis.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

The only reason he shot up the truck door was because he couldn't find anything with a heartbeat. But hey, he's doing better than me...............but not for long.....


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Did ya win another bet by me doing this one to Buck....IF so hope it's more than 5 bucks....:wink:

Here is your heartbeat.....


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Ha ha, that's good Okie. No bet this time. Good lookin' critter you got there. I forgot about that one, but I still like the truck crunchin' better.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*ttt.....*

Great little head, can't go wrong with this thing. Give it a try, 100gr. should be ready soon.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Small game :bump2:


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

those are some sweet looking heads that im sure will hold up alot better than my G5's sgh's


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> those are some sweet looking heads that im sure will hold up alot better than my G5's sgh's


Not sure about the G5's, I've never shot them so I can't comment on them. Here's a video from the RFA website showing the Talon up against some iron. Yep, these things are tough, and you can sharpen them too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVBR2cY6DaU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Great little head, can't go wrong with this thing. Give it a try, 100gr. should be ready soon.


Looks like the 100 grains and the glue-ons will be here on Monday, the 29th. I'll post info when I've got them in my hands. Thanks again all.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

RFA said:


> Looks like the 100 grains and the glue-ons will be here on Monday, the 29th. I'll post info when I've got them in my hands. Thanks again all.


Not a problem Stan, can't wait for the 100gr. 

AT'ers, this head is rediculously tough. Get in on this, when word starts to spread about this head, they'll be hard to get, and prob. more $$$. Get em' now.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Good Morning....:shade:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

ttt............great little head.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Back up for a new head on the market which is like a rock, flies great, and tears up whatever gets in it's way.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*ttt.....*

Bump for a great little head, customer service, and just an all around friendly guy (Stan).

100gr should be ready next week.:RockOn:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ttt*

Great head, built like a tank!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*Update*

New 100gr heads are in, along with a 150gr glue on for the trad shooters.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting pics of the new heads, Steve. Beat me too it  Website is up and running for orders on the new heads.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

ttt...

that 100gr is gonna be sweet...I like the idea of shooting a hollow point out of my bow..:wink:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Okie101 said:


> ttt...
> 
> that 100gr is gonna be sweet...I like the idea of shooting a hollow point out of my bow..:wink:


I wonder what that "hollow point" will do to an old Ford?:tongue:


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't you drive a Ford....:wink:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Okie101 said:


> Don't you drive a Ford....:wink:


ROFL, you wish buddy!!! Mine's a diesel, but certainly not a Ford.:zip:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ttt*

:ranger:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't wait to get my heads in.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ttt*

The mail brought two great little 100gr heads today. Thanks Stan!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> The mail brought two great little 100gr heads today. Thanks Stan!!!:darkbeer:


Glad they made it there okay, Steve. Hope you get a chance to get out and whack something with them soon.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

RFA said:


> Glad they made it there okay, Steve. Hope you get a chance to get out and whack something with them soon.


It will be a busy weekend, but I'll see what I can do. I never see a living thing in my yard, I think they're smart.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ttt*

:bump:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> It will be a busy weekend, but I'll see what I can do. I never see a living thing in my yard, I think they're smart.


You can do a yard test on some Easter eggs...


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Put my order in yesterday. I can't wait to hammer something with them.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Ttt.....


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Good morning.....


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Try
The
Talon.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Try the talon I like that

Seriously guys this is one tough head, Stan has made me a believer in this head. I have already ordered 8 total heads with the plan to order many many more. Absolutely great head that is virtually indestructible. 

I shot it through a 3 in tree limb on accident because I was shooting at birds with it. 

Get some of them and if you don't like them let me know, if they are 100 grain and you don't absolutely love them. I will buy them from you I can always use more of them.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

We can always count on Okie to entertain.

Now c'mon AT'ers, order up some RFA Talons and go whack something. Hmmmm.....maybe I should take my own advice.:darkbeer:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Stealing from Okie: :wink:

*T*ry
*T*he
*T*alon


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Great broadhead guys....


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ttt*

:bump:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Bump for the strongest, most durable small game head on the market today.:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

ttt...


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

ttt:darkbeer:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

Just got my talons in. They look good. Cant wait to try them out on some critters.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

The RFA Talons might just be the toughest little head out there. Maybe we'll just have to find out..............? Post up any results you guys have of destruction pics with the Talon.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Great little heads here. You won't be let down by these things.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> The RFA Talons might just be the toughest little head out there. Maybe we'll just have to find out..............? Post up any results you guys have of destruction pics with the Talon.


Thanks, Steve. Please fellas post pics, and don't forget to shoot me a copy as well so we can through them up on the website. Thanks!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Super strong small game head. You can't go wrong with this little thing. Crank it into something and find out.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Small game heads you can't beat. Head over to Red Feather Archery online to order.

More good things are coming from RFA...........


----------



## MN Archer (May 23, 2003)

*Wicked good stuff!*

Hey guys - just thought I'd post my two cents. I've busted a bunch of small game heads from other companies just with stump shooting and squirrel hunting, so I just HAD to give these nasty looking beasties a try. I've got 'em on my arrows already, and they're holding up really well so far! 

Granted, I haven't shot my Jeep with 'em yet, and I don't think I want to...


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

MN Archer said:


> Hey guys - just thought I'd post my two cents. I've busted a bunch of small game heads from other companies just with stump shooting and squirrel hunting, so I just HAD to give these nasty looking beasties a try. I've got 'em on my arrows already, and they're holding up really well so far!
> 
> Granted, I haven't shot my Jeep with 'em yet, and I don't think I want to...


They are addictive little broadheads....

That Jeep does NOT want anything to do with that nasty looking beastie....although the sound of it hitting a pickup door is pretty cool...


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

MN Archer said:


> Hey guys - just thought I'd post my two cents. I've busted a bunch of small game heads from other companies just with stump shooting and squirrel hunting, so I just HAD to give these nasty looking beasties a try. I've got 'em on my arrows already, and they're holding up really well so far!
> 
> Granted, I haven't shot my Jeep with 'em yet, and I don't think I want to...


Ha! If you do end up shooting the Jeep...Pics!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

ttt.....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Weekend bump for the best little head out there.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*ttt*

:ranger:


Maybe Stan will share with us some of those recent Talon destruction pics...?:wink:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Any updates from anyone whacking anything with this bad ***** small game head.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Just wanting to chime in. These little heads are just wicked. They are so tough they bust up cinder blocks, and are still sharp enough to blow thru bunnies. Better grab your cull arrows thay are addictive. With traditional gear or compunds check em out.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, I almost forgot about this thread, but I guess everyone else did too...


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ttt*

How about a bump for the most durable small game head on the market.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ttt*

A little push for a great small game head. Try these, you won't be let down.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't forget about these great little heads.

:ranger:


----------



## C-Dubya (Dec 5, 2007)

I am shooting Montecs. Looking at the Talons for a small game head. 

Two questions:

1) How accurate? If I sighted in the Montecs, would it be reasonable to say that the Talons would be sighted in?

2)How durable?

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

C-Dubya said:


> I am shooting Montecs. Looking at the Talons for a small game head.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


1) Went outside and shot a group...100gr Montecs and Talons....here is the Montecs and Talons group....top two are 30yds and the bottom two are 20yds...
Within reason I would say yes...










2) ABSOLUTELY they are durable....:wink: toughest head out there..here are ten shots thru a pickup door with one talon


----------



## C-Dubya (Dec 5, 2007)

They seem to be what you say. Plus, they are reasonably priced for three heads. Think I might be buying some. :wink:

Any input as to how they work with FOBs?

Thanks for the input.

Chuck


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

C-Dubya said:


> They seem to be what you say. Plus, they are reasonably priced for three heads. Think I might be buying some. :wink:
> 
> Any input as to how they work with FOBs?
> 
> ...


I'm sure they will do the same with FOBs...

They are worth every penny...you won't be dissappointed....

Your welcome Chuck...glad you took a look at them...

You can check out more info at www.redfeatherarcheryonline.com


----------



## lttl_grimmy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Easily lost?*

I want to give the talons a try, but how well do they resist skipping and snaking under brush and weeds on a miss?:angry: Not that I intend to miss!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I have not lost a head yet but I shoot them on flu flu arrows so I don't know if that matters. They are worth their weight in gold I love this little head and at least 1 comes into the field with me at all times.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

I know it's deer season for most, but don't forget about to take some SGH's with you in your quiver. The Talon is a remarkable little head that will do the job time and time again. This thing is like a rock and flies like a field point. You never know when you may want to whack a ****, squirrel, rabbit, or whatever, so be prepared.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Bump for the best small game head available, IMO......


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Small game heads just waiting to crack some skulls...................


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

My whitetail season is over, and I know most are dwindling. So now is a great time to bring this thread back to the top.

These small game heads will serve you well through the winter months, giving you almost unlimited shots at those little critters. You will not be disappointed with the durability and flight of these little heads.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't forget about your small game heads.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

The little head that could, the RFA Talon got some attention at the ATA. This little head is extremely durable, and people took notice.

http://www.redfeatherarcheryonline.com/


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

The talons are the toughest small game head around in my opinion.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

It's a Talon time of year.:thumb:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:ranger:


----------

